# Advice on getting a 3 year visa or work permit



## bennyj22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm a 26 year old British citizen who is looking to move to Cape Town in early January 2015. A number of interlinking personal issues have come together to prompt this decision.

I currently work for the UN in Nairobi, Kenya, but want to quit and pursue music (a choice I should have made years ago). This is of course a big change, but one that I must follow. Some close friends are going to be studying at the Cape Town SAE Institute for 3 years come January and I was hoping to live with them.

So, considering that I want to pursue music, what are my best options for being able to stay in Cape Town for those 3 years? I know I can't just turn up and hang around until I "make it"... 90 days is the limit for tourist visas.

The only two options I have came up with are:

*1)* To study again. I would apply for a 3 year PhD that would hopefully get me a student visa. But of course PhDs are very competitive and funding is never guarantee.

*2) *To find a "proper" job that would grant me a work permit/visa. I see that I need to have an offer prior to arriving in SA, and that my local embassy would issue the work permit/visa in accordance with the contract? Despite having a bachelors and masters degree from a top UK university, and 2 years of international work experience, with all that I've read regarding affirmative action and the nation's high unemployment rate, I feel this also likely to be a highly competitive option, with no guarantees.

Other than these, can anyone recommend any other options? Within the boundaries of reason of course. 

Cheers,

Ben


----------

